# 2 males, 2 females - Northern California



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Country:US
State/Region:California
City/Town:Red Bluff
Number of rats:4
Sex:2 male 2 female
Age(s): 4months and 1 week
Name(s)rince, Splinter, Tiny, BabyBerky
Colours:Siamese, 2Berkshires, bearback hooded
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Splinter's old owners were moving and couldn't bring him. The other three I breed on purpose and had homes for them but new owners backed out and were never hurd from again.
Temperament: LOVE being out their cage and playing, LOVE being handled
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: tiny & Baby live together and I will be introducing splinter & prince soon
Transport available: To parts of chico & red Bluff possible farther
Other:
URL of Pictures: http://umgaziranchratrescue.tripod.com/id5.html
URL of Videos:Found on link above ^^
Preferred donation: we charge $10.00 single and $15.00 for a pair (single only if you have proof of a same sex buddy at home)


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

So... are you a breeder or a rescue? Or both? The bred on purpose part confused me because I didn't see any pedigrees.


----------

